# Cut line problems for Corel Draw 6



## garretjax (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi all,
I've not long bought a new Roland Bn-20 print and cutter. I'm using Corel draw 6 software ,being just new to this also, so I only know the basics. I,m having mega problems putting cut lines around any logo. I've watched a few YouTube videos but it's not sticking. I was wondering if anyone's local to Newcastle in the UK who might be willing to teach me a few pointers. Don't mind travelling or paying for the privilege. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## MAXDesign (Sep 24, 2013)

Are you in Newcastle itself or somewhere near?...


----------



## jeron (Jul 16, 2012)

You can't cut directly out of CorelDraw. You make the cut lines in CorelDraw but then need to export to a cut program. Are you doing that?


----------



## garretjax (Oct 17, 2011)

Yea I live I've in Birtley


----------



## garretjax (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi yea I've got everything set up by Xpress who I bought it off and I know about exporting it to versa works .But it's the actual setting up of the the cutline itself that I'm struggling with.


----------



## jeron (Jul 16, 2012)

ok here is a video I did a while ago giving some tips on how to use corel and a vinyl cutter. If this doesn't help let me know and I could try and help you more.

Maybe you could email me a corel file you're having problems with and I could look at it. And if I figure out what is wrong I could do a video about it to show you showing exactly what you need to do.

Here is the video: My Youtube video on vinyl cutting with corel


----------



## garretjax (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanx Jeron I,ll watch the video at work tomorrow and have a play about with a logo


----------



## jeron (Jul 16, 2012)

Ok, feel free to email me a file you are having problems with and I'll look at it and try and help you out.

Jeron.miller (at) gmail (dot) com


----------

